# Are too many scans bad for foetus?



## Sarahjane (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi,

I wonder if you can help.  I had some spotting at 6 weeks and had scan which showed all was well with twin pregnancy.  Now, a week later I am spotting again for the past 3 days, pink/brown.  Should I ask for another scan (I have already had 3), can they harm the foetus?  My next official scan is due in 3 weeks.

Thanks in advance,
Sarahjane


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Scans in pregnancy are a very controversial subject, with research constantly being done.  However, if they need to find out if everything is ok, then have as many as you are advised to have.  Brown loss usually means old blood, so itcould just be left over  from the last bleed, but it would be worth ringing the hospital and letting them know, and they can then advise you on waht they want to do.

emilycaitlin xx


----------

